# Can Anyone Make A Ps360 Controller?



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

I am looking for some one who could make me a PS360 controller (XBox controller modded to run on a PS3) for under $130. 
Any takers???

How to link: http://www.engadget.com/2007/05/01/how-to-make-a-ps360-controller/

Thanks!


----------



## Nekro (Jun 23, 2011)

This is $40...pretty close for a 1/3 the price. Personally, I don't play PS3 online since I don't like the experience, but I have used this controller before and its not that bad. Hope it helps...

Power A Pro Elite


----------

